# non-classical pop sensation video that make you laugh to tears



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Rock me Amadeus= Falco
Styx= Mr. Roboto


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe just the tears part.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street

Featured in Family Guy: "That happened, and we all let it happen."


----------

